# Boulogne-Sur-Mer new aire



## hogan

A new aire has opened at Boulogne-sur-mer on top of cliff just north of the town.Great views
N 50 44 36 E001 35 47
Bourne only uses cards
€5 P/N


----------



## pippin

Can you edit the thread title to spell Boulogne correctly as otherwise searches will miss it.

Even better - please add it to the MHF campsites database, that would be fantastic!

Sounds a very useful spot.


----------



## Chascass

Thanks Hogan
How many spaces are there, and where do you purchase the cards.

Charlie


----------



## geordie01

all the details are on the camping car infos site


----------



## zack

Is this the Aire located behind and to the side of the pensioners bungalow. Lovely couple who enjoy people staying . There were about 12 motorhomes when we stayed there last September, but they collected the money in the morning.


----------



## teemyob

*Spelling*



pippin said:


> Can you edit the thread title to spell Boulogne correctly as otherwise searches will miss it.
> 
> Even better - please add it to the MHF campsites database, that would be fantastic!
> 
> Sounds a very useful spot.


Not if the person searches spells it the same way!

However, the MHF Search facility is very poor in any event. I use google to search MHF.

™


----------



## autostratus

zack said:


> Is this the Aire located behind and to the side of the pensioners bungalow. Lovely couple who enjoy people staying . There were about 12 motorhomes when we stayed there last September, but they collected the money in the morning.


This is the info copied from campingcar.infos
08/04/2010 pour nos amis anglais:

The parking of mobil homes (40 places are available) is possible on the parking of Moulin Wibert for a period of 48 hours. The Line of the bus number 1 connecting Boulogne to Wimereux offers an fast access to the City Town.

Since Monday the 1st of March, the roadworks of the setting up of a platform to create an area reserved for mobil homes started on the high part of Moulin Wilbert 's parking.

This Building site will give the opportunity to create a platform of containers for household waste and a water supply for mobil homes' oil change. This one will be provided by a change machine with cards ( price: 3 euros for 10 minutes).

This new equipment will be operational from April the 1st.

The parking will be set to 5 euros by day for the first 48 hours and 7 euros after.

duc


----------



## hogan

pippin said:


> Can you edit the thread title to spell Boulogne correctly as otherwise searches will miss it.
> 
> Even better - please add it to the MHF campsites database, that would be fantastic!
> 
> Sounds a very useful spot.


I have checked and its spelt correctly
I am on tour until August and have very limited internet MacDonalds etc so will not have time to put in data base.


----------



## hogan

Chascass said:


> Thanks Hogan
> How many spaces are there, and where do you purchase the cards.
> 
> Charlie


I would think you could get in about 50 or so vans.

The card you use is your credit/debit card
But site parment is cash collected in the morning


----------



## geordie01

it is quite a distance from the town in between wimeraux and boulogne but there is a bus that runs every half hour monday to saturdays no 1 i think


----------



## teemyob

*Updates*

Any Updates ? Reviews?

Might give it a whirl.

Tm


----------



## hampsterracing

*Re: Updates*



teemyob said:


> Any Updates ? Reviews?
> 
> Might give it a whirl.
> 
> Tm


I presume this is the one we are talking about ?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10768

If so i stayed for a couple of nights last year as my first ever aire !

nice level pitches plenty of room and not a bad run into town on the bike but quite a slog back at the end of the day :-(

Nausica (aquarium) is pricey but very good and the old walled town is well worth a walk around.

Roger


----------



## drcotts

Hi
I posted details about this aire earlier this year or late last year.

The aire is on the seawrd side of the D940 approx 1.5 miles up the hill travelling out of boulogne towards calais. 
It has a good view over the port area and theres a bus stop over the road. theres allso a Frittes van over the road till about 10pm

The pitches are a bit weird being sideways on ie to park parallel to the access road. There are about 4 or 5 terraced access roads with roomo for 4-6 vans in each depending on rthe size.

Its quite a useful aire but in my opinion has been designed by someone who has never used a MH as some of the access roads to the terraces are quite narrow and have sharp bends so if you have a biggish van take care. When accessing its best to drive down the access road on the d940 side past the Bourne and then come round the back of the terraces to park.
Better still if you park at the very botton terrace on the grass there wonr be a problem and its flatter. You will need levelling blocks and the yellow fiamma ones are only just high enough to level you 0 hence my comment about being designed by someone who has never used a MH.

All in all its quite a nice aire if care is taken as stated. If you have never driven it, the d940 towards calais is a stunning drive especially on a nice day so if your not in a hurry take this as opposed to the A16. You will pass a couple more small aires in the villages as you pass as well as places to park to take photos

Phill


----------



## teemyob

*Aire*

Thanks everyone.

I know the area quite well. But not been since 2009/10.

My biggest concern is, can we walk into town safely (is there a footpath) or would we have to cycle?.

Many thanks

TM


----------



## hampsterracing

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I know the area quite well. But not been since 2009/10.
> 
> My biggest concern is, can we walk into town safely (is there a footpath) or would we have to cycle?.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> TM


Nice wide footpath all the way to town.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Aire*



hampsterracing said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I know the area quite well. But not been since 2009/10.
> 
> My biggest concern is, can we walk into town safely (is there a footpath) or would we have to cycle?.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wide footpath all the way to town.
Click to expand...

MAGIC!

Thank you

I had seen that on the MHF map, but you know how these footpaths can come to an abrupt end.

TM


----------



## drcotts

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I know the area quite well. But not been since 2009/10.
> 
> My biggest concern is, can we walk into town safely (is there a footpath) or would we have to cycle?.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> TM


Hi Teem
No problem walking as theres a footpath down through the dunes and a footpath on the other side of the road too.

Most park at the bottom on the grass as its more level

Phill


----------



## teemyob

*Stayed*

We stayed here at the weekend.

The Bourne was out of order but I made a point of stopping the two town Officials who were trawling, to pay them.

Boulogne has gone down hill a lot since the days when we went by Hoverspeed. There are currently no crossing to the town from the UK.

There was a "Meet" of young car enthusiasts going on late into the night. Worse still, when we returned to the motorhome, there was a car parked up next to us.

Amongst others, the Driver of the car was on the phone in the Bushes when we got back. Soon after, a young lady was delivered to his car and lets say some carnal activities were taking place on the back seat.

We were disturbed all night with car turning up, doors slamming and voices. I think the cars were using the motorhomes as cover. Rather than use the adjoining more open car park.

Will not be returning. Only sorry we did not stop at Le Touquet that we passed and that I made a point of paying.

Sent a review to the Campsite Database.

TM


----------



## hampsterracing

Bad luck  

when we stayed last year it was so full you couldnt get a car in so i suppose this curtailed the activities a bit.


----------



## scept1c

We arrived there in early March this year after getting off a Dover - Calais ferry.

It was a bit miserable with pouring rain. There were 5 other vans there but they left soon afterwards.

We saw a lot of cars driving through the Aire, a couple of police cars and a Douanes marked car as well so we decided to move on.


----------



## bognormike

we had no problems there at Easter - very busy with motorhomes.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

We used the aire in April and on our way back in May of this year.
We found it excellent with fabulous views accross the bay. Didn't realise there were any charges as no one came to collect any money.
We didn't feel there were any security issues.
The bourne is poorly placed but the aire is very large.
It is really well placed for access to the ferries at Calais and Dunkirk


----------



## peejay

Hi,

If anyone does stay at the aire but doesn't fancy the walk into the town centre there is a good free motorhome friendly parking area next to the Casino and just a short stroll into town.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10767

Alternatively there is a No1 bus that passes the aire every 15 minutes.

We stayed at the new aire when it first opened and the man didn't come around to collect the money until about 0930 the following morning, they certainly don't seem in a rush to collect the fees!

Pete


----------

